# Largest Custom Plastisol Transfers Available?



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

I currently use Transfer Express and they are WONDERFUL with Products and Service but the size of their transfers limits my potential to charge and save money on my orders. What company can you guys recommend that has quality similar to Transfer express but with a larger print? Thanks for any information!

P.S. I would like to fit 2 nice size FULL graphics on a sheet to at least make 2 shirts for adult sizes....instead the 1 I get with transfer express now.


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

F&M Expressions offers a 12.75" x 19" sheet.


----------



## Foundation (Dec 8, 2009)

I ordered some 19x25 sheets from Airwaves.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Dowling Graphics has 25X34 sheets.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Check out the list: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Dowling offers the largest sheet (I believe) but there are others offering similar sizes.


----------

